# Seriously though, what is this thing?



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 11, 2016)

So maybe not a bicycle but really close..ish.

I believe this is an electric tricycle with a hand actuated generator. 
Very ornate features like the fenders, primitive automotive bits like the tiller handle Etc.

Very cool but no makers mark or any script at all aside from an "A" on a nut head of the motor.

Any insights? 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 11, 2016)

May have figured it out...
Harding motorized tricycle?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like an "invalid" carriage - a whole class of vehicle that came about because of WWI. There was a guy on American Pickers who collected them; worth watching if you can find the episode.


----------



## mike j (Oct 12, 2016)

I believe you are right, remember seeing that episode.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2016)

Jesse McCauley said:


> May have figured it out...
> Harding motorized tricycle?
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say you have a winner!


----------



## Brian R. (Oct 12, 2016)

The collector of microcars and invalid carriages who appeared on American Pickers is named Ian Hellings, and he's from Momence, Illinois, if you want to Google him and pursue that. Maybe he has parts you need or will trade something for it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2016)

1938 Dingwell invalid carriage


----------

